# Green DubDub



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I've been wanting to try this for ages...and thanks to mi estimado amigo Alfredo I have finally been able to.

I was amazed how light and thin it is....and how feisty ! I've started with single tubes (cut for half butterfly)as i have plenty of heavy stuff already. I thought that it would be great for target shooting with the 'tiddlers', 8mm and 10mm lead, that i bought at the beginning and no longer use. But I was surprised to find it no slouch with heavier ammo. It ate up 12mm lead and seemed to cope very well with 16mm steel and even 16mm lead and fair size hexnuts.

Because the pull is incredibly light it's doing wonders for my accuracy ! I'm getting a fair proportion of hits on a desert spoon at 10 metres which (though it probably doesn't seem much to most of you guys) is great by my (admittedly low ) standards.

So I wondered what ammo y'all use with these tubes. As i haven't a chrony my estimation of performance is very subjective.


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

I have heard very good things about dub dub. I've not personally used it but recently I've been using trumark rubber on my naturals and found that it's a light pull but quite a fast release. I personally shoot 12mm steel and M10 hex nuts which weigh 14 gram and 10 grams respectively.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Ruthie, can you compare them to Dankung tubes? Is tehre any equivalent, or are Dub dub unique?


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

stej said:


> Ruthie, can you compare them to Dankung tubes? Is tehre any equivalent, or are Dub dub unique?


Dankung are something else I have yet to try. Living in the backwoods it isn't easy to get stuff (unless Amazon stocks it)


----------

